# First time Contest Prep for UKBFF Scottish Classic & Physique



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Since the UKBFF Scottish is run out my gym I really wanted to take my training to the next level and compete this year.

I've decided to start a journal since it seems a good idea to stay on track.

I'll post current condition pictures later.

I'm a Natural BB'er no AAS use, hence entry into Classics & Physique.

Starting stats:

5ft 11.5

190lbs

31 inch waist around 10% bodyfat i'd estimate.

Stage ready:

180ish

29inch waist around 6-7% bodyfat being the estimate.

Contest diet & routine:

1800 Calories

180 grams protein

carbs around 150-200

remainder from fats.

Upping volume on training days but still trying to work with fairly heavy weight and big compound movements as these have been the core of my gains on offseason routine.

Offseason training is only 4 days Push and Pull routine.

So contest prep I will move to 5-6 days and inlclude plenty isolation detail work particulary leg extensions for the quad striations, pump the calves. Upper chest work, incline flys and cables etc aswell as direct exercises for arms.

I'm still going to aim to work with fairly heavy weight and keep the rep range around 8-10. Offseason I prefer working 6-8 reps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why not compete in a natural federation mate?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> Since the UKBFF Scottish is run out my gym I really wanted to take my training to the next level and compete this year.
> 
> I've decided to start a journal since it seems a good idea to stay on track.
> 
> ...


Just cos UKBFF is run out my gym mate and the boys said I could do those classes. I've looked into BNBF aswell though.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Current condition 7wks out.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterday was my first day back on the diet after carbing up a bit for training with Dorian Yates.

Hit around 1800 calories

185 pro

150 carbs

55 fat

Training was back & biceps, felt really strong still and was a good sesssion. No doubt this will start to plummet again now as I fight to keep the weights high.

I worked mainly with the 1 or 2 sets warm up & 1 set all out style ala my dorian yates session and i must say I'm enjoying training like that now. It might even work well on a diet actually as sometimes I think the volume approach I've used in the past leaves me pretty drained and flat feeling after a session.

Intensity training I feel more pumped afterwards so I'm sticking with this approach during my contest prep, I think if I get towards the end of the week and I'm feeling I'm wanting a few days back to back in the gym I'll go for a standard hypertrophy split style training but early week I'm keeping it push & pull days with high intensity.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking good prior man good luck


----------

